# Шендерёв



## Апотрид

Ищу ноты Г.Гр.Шендерёва(любые),кроме тех которые есть на сайте.
Играют ли Шендерёва аккордеонисты?Я сам баянист.Интересно очень.

Вот моё мыло: [email protected]
заранее спасибо!


----------



## AKKO MEN

Произведения Георгия Шендерёва, популярны среди баянистов и аккордеонистов. Стоит только вспомнить его обработки русских народных песен, таких как "Отдавали молоду", "Посею лебеду на берег", "Во лесочке" и т.д. Также он написал много пьес для русских народных инструментов. Его одночастный концерт "Волжские картины" исполняет Евгений Кочетов. В практике баянистов-аккордеонистов, Шендерев играет незаменимую роль, как композитор, написавший такое количество произведений для народных инструментов.


----------



## Апотрид

Вот например его сюита "Узоры луговые" весьма сложна для исполнения даже на баяне.Провожанье - там же наибаяннейшая фактура.Да ввобще куда ни кинь.У аккордеонистов такой растяжки нет.А убрать голоса звучать не будет.
А чего стоят его 24 этюда?


----------



## 1alex123

Доброго врeмeни суток.
Мнe тожe очeнь нравятся произвeдeния и обработки Шeндeрeва.
Сeйчас учу "Пeрeвоз Дуня дeржала". Играeтся на аккордeонe почти всe (убрал ноты только в двух мeстах), но думаю что болee продвинутыe исполнитeли ( я- любитeль бeз муз. образования) могли бы сыграть как написано.
Его обработку пeсни из "Трeхгрошовой опeры" К. Вайля играeт на аккордeонe Мирослав Лeлюх. На сайтe eсть eго альбом. 
Ещe я играю в дуэтe "баян-аккордeон" вальс "Осeнний сон"
в обработкe Шeндeрeва, но там всe сложноe у баяна. Моя партия адоптирована, упрощeна. Думаю что сыграть ee этот вальс соло на аккордeонe болee чeм затруднитeльно, хотя бывают виртуозы разныe.
Думаю, что говорить вообщe о произвeдeниях того или иного автора и об их играeмости на каком-либо инструмeнe бeссмыслeнно. Надо анализировать и по возмажности
пeрeкладывать каждоe конкрeтноe произвeдeниe.


----------



## luda14lk

Г.Шендерёв "Мекки нож" - играет В.Сидоренко (аккордеон) http://vkontakte.ru/id96539452#/audio?id=96539452


----------



## diletant

Кирилл!
Было бы здорово выложить на GA 24 этюда и сборник
на память о Г.Шендереве !


----------



## Апотрид

Да, Кирилл, пожалуйста выложите куда-нибудь, если вам не трудно.
Его 24 этюда - это нечто.Мне особенно нравятся до минорный и фа минорный!
Композитор заслуживает всяких похвал!зарнее спасибо!

luda14lk
Насчёт Мекки нож.По моему это Григорий(его отец чтоль) а не Георгий


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek

Да уж пожалуйста))


----------



## Апотрид

Завтра выложу на letitbit и скину ссылку.немного терпения
Спасибо огромное,Кирилл,за ноты! :good:


----------



## Апотрид

Вот ссылки для скачивания!

letitbit.net/download/38230.3ee8e1484f7f877b9a73bb0d44e1/Г.Шендерев(сборник_пьес
).PDF.html



letitbit.net/download/08018.0d9106b052cf0683591405adcf5e/Шендерев_24_этюда.PDF.h
tml


----------



## MAN

*KirillMezgov*, *Апотрид*, огромное вам спасибо и глубокая признательность за обнародование этих бесценных сборников.

P.S. А имповизация на тему "Мекки нож" К. Вайля, о которой упомянули *1alex123* и *luda14lk* действительно написана Г. Шендерёвым, но Григорием, а не Георгием Григорьевичем.


----------



## grigoriys

Господа, у кого есть возможность, обновите ссылки пожалуйста!


----------



## Апотрид

А в чём дело?Всё работает.


----------



## grigoriys

Приношу свои извинения. Просто при первой попытке скачать файл была надпись "файл не найден". А сегодня в самом деле все работает. Респект!


----------



## Romannik

Люди почему ссылка не работает помогите скачать эти ноты


----------



## IlyaKop

У кого есть ноты Шендерёва Волжские картины? Прошу скинуть 
на [email protected] заранее спасибо :accordion:


----------



## AKKO-Super

http://www.goldaccordion.com/engine/forum/sources/modules/uploads.php?area=post&
fid=22&tid=1925&pid=47wrzscfm&wysiwyg=0#


----------



## IlyaKop

Есть ли такие ноты Шендерёва Волжские картины?


----------



## dar321

Такие ноты издавались, в частности у меня такие были, но я их в свое время отдал баянисту, а он не вернул. Назывался сборник типа: Баян в концертном зале, синего цвета, где-то 87-88 года издания, выпуск , вроде, номер 3. Так что ищите и найдете, а как найдете поделитесь с другими. Удачи.


----------



## IlyaKop

спасибо


----------



## Апотрид

Ищу ноты Г.Гр.Шендерёва(любые),кроме тех которые есть на сайте.
Играют ли Шендерёва аккордеонисты?Я сам баянист.Интересно очень.

Вот моё мыло: [email protected]
заранее спасибо!


----------



## milongo

Если возможно обновите ссылки на сборники Г. Шендерева пожалуйста или выложите здесь. Спасибо.


----------



## yanchuk-99

Здравствуйте. Если это возможно скиньте пожалуйста на емайл 24 конц. этюда. [email protected]


----------



## Ackulinka

скиньте и мне на почту нотки)а то у меня что-то не выходит...зарание спасибо!

[email protected]bk.ru
[email protected]


----------



## nikita14g

Поделитесь нотками Шендерева Узоры луговые хоровод для баяна. Не могу скачать по ссылке. [email protected]
Спасибо.


----------



## baskak

Добрый день! Скиньте мне, пожалуйста Шендерева 
[email protected] (этюды и сборник).Заранее благодарю.


----------



## dar321

Узоры луговые ссылка: http://files.mail.ru/C1987CDA8226428DB0FBE95206BE6B4B Если найдете 24 этюда, поделитесь, плиз!


----------



## 1alex123

Вот ссылка на скачиваиe этюдов Шeндeрeва:
http://rghost.ru/49743697


----------



## dar321

Спасибо!


----------



## Mr.Big

Всем привет, Если есть у кого ноты Волжских картин, поделитесь пожалуйста.
Вот моё мыло: [email protected] 
Заранее огромное спасибо.


----------



## danchielsamuraj

Всем доброго времени суток. Подскажите нет ли у кого партитуры для ОРНИ Узоров луговых?


----------



## serpodub

Есть в свободном доступе на этом сайте. Вот ссылка на нужную ветку форума. http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/noti/topic-561-page-2.html#post38700


----------

